# 1UpUSA rack - lots of photos and small review



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

I got one of these - complete set up for 4 bikes - over the last month. It's expensive, but with the new feature of being able to mount the expansion kit on either the roof or the hitch, it solves several problems and the cost is lower because of the modularity.

Here's the 4 bike set up loaded with bikes on the back of our Volvo XC90:










From the side:









With one bike removed, you can see the difference in kits. The kit with the continuous tray is one of the two that can go on the roof top if you unbolt the tray from the hitch rack part (2 bolts):










Difference in trays from the top:









Full 4 rack set up empty:









A close up of one of the arms - there are two on each tray. You can see the adjustment for wheel size:










The rack has three positions - fully up, partially up, locked horizontal (normal road mode), and it can be lowered all the way to the ground to get into the back. Here's partially up:










All the way up:










The non-roof trays all fold up and are stored in heavy duty cardboard boxes to make storage super easy. Here's an add on kit folded up.









Here's the main unit with the part that mates with the hitch. Our hitch is 2" but this rack can mate with wither 2" or 1.25".









Receiver piece close up. The L shaped piece of metal is removable to mate with 1.25" receivers.










Top of the hitch part. The ball shown is what pressures the whole device to stay in the hitch. This is turned with a large special allen wrench to turn a theft resistant nut.








.

My impressions with this rack after driving with it are the following:

1. It holds the bikes very securely. They absolutely do not slip.

2. The rack bounces a bit as it would with such a long lever arm out the back. However, the thing is rated for 250lbs of bikes and it is solid. We drove over lots of bumps and it will go up and down just so much, and not more. Not having experience with any of the others (T2 etc...). I can't really compare. Worth noting however, there is little to no twisting because of the design of the mounts that hold the trays. There is a lot of separation there and a broad support base.

3. Rack loaded very quickly and very easily. No issues here. You can be ready to go with 4 bikes in less than 2-3 minutes.

4. Rack goes together a piece at time. You don't have to keep the whole thing together in one piece. You can add or subtract a tray as needed from 1 to 4.

5. Mounting to the car from time it is out of its storage box is literally 30 seconds. Adding a tray is about an additional 30 seconds from when it is out of the box.

6. Storage is terrific in the garage. Each module fits in a box that is about 30x14"x10" or so. Fits on a shelf, no awkward piece to strap to a wall.

7. Can be easily mounted to the car by a small person (woman, child etc...). Very easy to set up.

Hope that's interesting.

J.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Does it tilt down like a T2 to allow access into the hatch/trunk?


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Yes. All the way down. There is a spring driven bar that has a twist lock out. You pull on the bar and lower it down. There are 4 positions - all the way down, horizontal, about 45 degrees and shown and all the way up, as shown.


J.


----------



## iridetitus (Sep 16, 2004)

i know someone who has one and it totally rocks. the only real downside, if memory serves, is that the rack has no locks - have to use cables. other than that...all good.

aside, i'm surprised that volvo takes a 2" hitch.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

It's got the T6 engine it and has a big towing capacity. The problem is the tranny is a P.O.S. Just replaced it at 103K for $5.5K. Most people don't make it that far. Anyhow, because of the towing capacity that's the factory accessory from Volvo. The rack is ok for 4 bikes or 250lbs for either size hitch.

The rack has antitheft devices (special fasteners) that prevent theft of the rack. The locks, on any of the racks are pretty worthless for keeping the bikes on the rack. You're better (but not safe) with running a cable through the bikes to the hitch. The lock cable from Yakima works great and so would any longer cable available from the hardware store.

J


----------



## wankel (Mar 7, 2004)

I inquired about the roof tray model last week and they said they would be available in August. Hopefully my rusty old Cobra makes it that long, cause the 1Up USA looks really nice!


----------



## iridetitus (Sep 16, 2004)

just noticed the bmw wagon. for the love of god why won't they do it as a 335 6speed? anyway, will it take a 2" or is it relegated to the 1.25?

edit: wait, is that a 5 series wagon? same question if so.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Just a first impression - the angle/tilt of the bikes in the racks makes me uneasy...


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

iridetitus said:


> just noticed the bmw wagon. for the love of god why won't they do it as a 335 6speed? anyway, will it take a 2" or is it relegated to the 1.25?
> 
> edit: wait, is that a 5 series wagon? same question if so.


That's the BMW 530xit. That one has a 6 speed automatic (steptronic) and is AWD. A 6 speed manual would be fun, but I drive it for work so it's an automatic. You can get a hitch for the Bimmer, but they are butt ugly and have to bolt to the back bumper. I just can't take it. I use bikes on top for the wagon. That's where the 1UpUSA trays will go when not on the back of the Volvo.

The rack will do either a 1.25" or 2" right out of the box so it would work for either.

J.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

CharacterZero said:


> Just a first impression - the angle/tilt of the bikes in the racks makes me uneasy...


It's designed to be like that in order to get it as close to the vehicle as possible (lowest overhang) so that the handlebars don't touch the car.

J.


----------



## Diesel~ (Feb 17, 2008)

JohnJ80 said:


> Hope that's interesting.


Very....

Thanks for the review.

-D


----------



## bmph8ter (Oct 29, 2007)

I was actually just looking at this rack. Would it be possible to get another side shot (like #2 or #5) but from lower? Perhaps the same level as the hitch. I've got a pretty low vehicle (scion xB) and am wondering if this will have better ground clearance than some of the other racks I've used (cycle on pro, thelma).

Also, how long is the stub that goes into the receiver? Thanks for the writeup!


----------



## Buadyen (Apr 18, 2009)

bmph8ter said:


> I was actually just looking at this rack. Would it be possible to get another side shot (like #2 or #5) but from lower? Perhaps the same level as the hitch. I've got a pretty low vehicle (scion xB) and am wondering if this will have better ground clearance than some of the other racks I've used (cycle on pro, thelma).
> 
> Also, how long is the stub that goes into the receiver? Thanks for the writeup!


Here are some photos that I took of my 1UpUSA rack: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157618889046214/. I don't have any of the extension units for it, but there might be a helpful photo in there. (The hitch sits at the same level as the exhaust pipes on my car.)

I posted them in a thread here, too (http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=522934).

The receiver tube on the rack is only about 4"-5" long. If your hitch sits 3 or more inches back from the bumper, you'll need to use a hitch extension. The rack is light enough that it's not too bad to use it with an extender, though.


----------



## bmph8ter (Oct 29, 2007)

Buadyen said:


> Here are some photos that I took of my 1UpUSA rack: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157618889046214/. I don't have any of the extension units for it, but there might be a helpful photo in there. (The hitch sits at the same level as the exhaust pipes on my car.)
> 
> I posted them in a thread here, too (https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=522934).
> 
> The receiver tube on the rack is only about 4"-5" long. If your hitch sits 3 or more inches back from the bumper, you'll need to use a hitch extension. The rack is light enough that it's not too bad to use it with an extender, though.


They actually ARE helpful, thanks. So it looks like it barely hangs down any lower than the receiver tube itself; if it does at all. That's good. AND, it starts an upward slope almost immediately after it inserts into the receiver. That's good too.

My plan is to get a Draw-Tite Invisihitch, and one of these racks to pick up a bit more ground clearance for the Scions. The receiver on the Invisihitch faces down so it's all hidden (and tucked under the car) if the drawbar isn't in.








Then, this drawbar goes in to bring it out from under the ride:








My hope was that the mount part of the 1up rack was short enough to go all the way into this drawbar, effietively tucking the rack up against the back bumper. This would give me MUCH better clearance than the current solution. Here's a pic of the above hitch but with a ball mount; the drawbar should be the same height though:









This should be WAY better than how it is now; note that the toe of my shoe is wedged under the hitch just about 2 inches clearance. With it sticking out straight back so far, driveways are REALLY fun!


----------



## Buadyen (Apr 18, 2009)

I actually just measured the rack's receiver tube -- it's 6" long. The hitch extender that you see in my photos is about 3.5" deep, so there's 2.5" of the tube that stick out from the hitch.


----------



## dcp_nz (Apr 16, 2009)

These look like real nice racks.
Wondering how they deal with larger tires - specifically I think all images I've seen show 26" mtb tires and rack arms with the furtherst out adjustment dont go far around the tire - I guess a normal 700c road tire works because its much narrower sits further in the tray and arm but what about 29" mtb wheels??

Other issues for me at least are price ($900 for a 4 bike setup) and lack of integrated lock/security.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Haven't used it with a 29-er but it worked very well with standard mtb and road bikes. I believe it is designed to do just fine with 29-ers.

It is pricey. What worked for me is to have two of the trays be capable of being mounted as roof trays. Those stay on my car, and then we use it as 1-4 bikes on my wife's truck. That means it comes in at about the same price as a rack set up for both but it is more flexible. The modularity and the cross use like this make this, for me, as cost effective if not more so.

The rack is secured onto the car by means of special theft proof bolts that reguire a special wrench to remove. If you are worried about locking the bikes to the rack, I use a long cable with a lock on it. The Thule and yak means are less secure than that.

J.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 8, 2009)

I just ordered one the other night (single bike for now) and although it's an expensive unit, I like the quality and the fact that I can quickly remove it, fold it, and place it in my trunk while I'm on the trail. 

It's also easier for me to store it in my condo as space is at a premium. I know I'm being a little paranoid about leaving it on the car while riding but I like to have that piece of mind. I guess I'll never get the New Yorker out of me 

Anyway, I wouldn't rely on that security hex key to prevent a theft of the unit though. It's not a proprietary wrench/key thats made just for the 1Up. It's a readily available security allen key and anybody can purchase it at various stores. Of course you can use a cable lock but having it out of sight and out of mind is the best deterrent IMO


Thanks for the great review and pics John, I spent a lot of time looking at your pics to make my decision:thumbsup:


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Glad to help.

As a note, it is a standard allen wrench that has been modified. The bolt has a pin that comes up in the middle of the allen slot and the wrench has been drilled to match it. There is no such tool commercially available - 1upUSA makes them. 

J.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 8, 2009)

Hey John,

I don't know what size the 1Up wrench is but thats simply just a tamper proof allen key and 'is' readily available to the general public. They're usually referred to as "Tamper Resistant", "Tamper Proof", or "Security" hex screws. Thats why I wouldn't rely on it as a great deterrent. Yes, not everybody's gonna have one but you can get it.

https://cgi.ebay.com/Bondhus-8-Pc-T...QitemZ280377848243QQcmdZViewItem#ht_500wt_956









https://www.drillspot.com/products/124132/Eklind_90100_Tamper_Resistant_Hex_Key_Set

Image of the 1Up wrench and bolt


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

I had thought that the tamperproof stuff didn't go that large (I'd have to check). I'd have to give a call to 1UpUSA about that - they had some deal where it does not fit the standard thing.

Either way, I don't think someone is going to troll around with a set of that stuff with the idea of stealing my rack. 

I think you could also lock it to the car with a short loop of cable and a regular lock if you were worried about it. 

J.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 8, 2009)

Exactly, I know they make it but I wasn't sure about the size of the 1up wrench so I can't be sure.

Nevertheless, as I stated in the original post, one can either use a cable lock or take it off, fold it and place the whole rack in the trunk. I'm not sure if a 4 bike one will fit though 


I know I'll be folding mine and placing it in the trunk while I'm on the trail


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

It's a 3/8" it looks like.

Well, given that it really only takes 30 seconds on and off and folds up, that's not an issue.

J.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 8, 2009)

That fast? Nice, thats quicker then I expected.

I can't wait, the trailer hitch arrives on Friday and the 1Up rack on Monday.

Thanks again for the pics John. It took a lot to convince myself by studying the pics and reading every possible info on the web before I decided to spend the cash on this but I think it'll be worth it:thumbsup:


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Hmmm, doesn't seem to make much sense to let everyone know exactly what size is needed to remove your rack, but whatev.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

It does fit 29" bikes, but it is a little more wobbly than a 26er or 700C. Maybe I'm too much of a worry wart, but I talked to the company and they're working with me on that. Here's one of my 29ers:



Unfortunately, it does not fit Endomorph tires, which measure ~3.5" across vs the rack with measures ~3" in between the holder bars:



Finally, this is one way I lock my rack to my car and my bikes to the rack:



I bought my rack about 2 weeks ago. I like how quick it is to load bikes. They seem well made.

(click here to see more)


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

That's a GREAT way to lock it to the car and a better idea than I had. PLUS it gives you the anchor for the cable lock. Thanks for the pictures. 

Is that just a standard U bolt lock? What's the length of the shackle?

J.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Drevil said:


> Hmmm, doesn't seem to make much sense to let everyone know exactly what size is needed to remove your rack, but whatev.


Oops. I shouldn't have used my top secret measuring instrument to figure it out.

J.


----------



## dcp_nz (Apr 16, 2009)

Drevil,

Based on that picture I'd be a bit concerned about that 29er in there too - looks like there's very little support to prevent front wheel from turning and coming out of the wheel bracket.

Thanks too for the pics on locking - seems about the best possible solution but IMHO still a bit too clunky for a $900 rack (4 bikes).


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

There is no locking mechanism on any rack that is as secure. You would have to destroy the rack to take it off.

j.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

JohnJ80 said:


> That's a GREAT way to lock it to the car and a better idea than I had. PLUS it gives you the anchor for the cable lock. Thanks for the pictures.
> 
> Is that just a standard U bolt lock? What's the length of the shackle?
> 
> J.


Not sure if yours will be the same (depends on how much the rack goes into your hitch), but this is what I used:


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Picture of the Roof Trays*

Here you go - some pictures of the roof trays on top of my car.










Drove about 1000 miles with this on. It's a great rooftop set up, very secure, very easy and fast to load/unload.

J.


----------



## Silvestri (Apr 2, 2009)

Sold me on this rack.. can you elaborate on the differences between the roof-mountable and standard non-roof-mountable extensions?

I checked 1upusa.com, there's no mention of the roof mountable rack..? Maybe I'll send'em an email to clarify.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

The only difference is that the roof mountable trays are a single extrusion and not two piece. Therefore, when you have them on the hitch mount, they won't fold up for storage. I have the full four bike setup. Two of the add on kits support the long trays so I an use them either on top of the car or on the hitch. You can see that in some of the pictures above.

The only thing I don't like about this set up on the roof is that the mount to the bars is a little fiddly. There are 4 carriage bolts and four nuts that do through a plate that straddles the rack bar. It's very secure but it is fiddly to put on and off. 1UpUSA is working on that though and it will be retrofittable.

This is a great rack - light, modular and strong, easy to store, very fast and easy to put on. Folds up compact. I take the main rack and just hang it on the wall on a hook. I can literally have it on the car and ready to go in about 30 seconds.

J.


----------



## Silvestri (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for the quick response John!

If I'm getting a setup for 2 bikes, would you go with the main unit, and add:
- 1 roof mountable addon?
- 1 foldable non-roofable addon?

Can the roof-mountable unit go on standard factory racks? I can't make out whether you've got a rack from one of the big companies on your 5-series (which is awesome).. that's my next car if my LegacyGT ever dies.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

If you are getting a rack for two bikes, then I'd get the foldable setups. If you have a hitch on your car, that is the best way to go all the way around. I'd put a hitch on my BMW wagon except all of them are butt ugly and bolt to the bumper. My car gets about 28mpg on the highway. This weekend we drove around looking at colleges for my son (about 800 miles) and the bikes on top dropped my mileage down to about 24mpg. There would have been no drop with it on the back.

The reason I bought this rack is that I have my roof rack on my car year round. In the winter it has a Yak box on it (skiing). In the summer it has a bike rack. Consequently, when the family goes on a trip, I can put all four bikes on the hitch mount on my wife's XC90. That way I don't have lots of extra parts and it cuts the cost significantly from having two racks for 4 bikes.

Really, this rack with one add on is so quick to put on, I'd get the standard mounts. You can always purchase the one piece tray later and retrofit too. It bolts on in the same places the two piece one does.

Finally, the BIG problem with most hitch racks is storage. They are beasts to store. This one isn't since it folds up into small pieces and they give you storage boxes (or just hang them on the wall). Other racks don't come close for that reason alone.

Short answer - for two bikes, buy the standard pieces. For bikes 3 and 4, that would be the place to add the roof capable trays.

J.


----------



## Silvestri (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks again John. You and Buadyen have sold me on this rack. I figured I'd be getting this one after seeing his posts, but your pictures pretty well convinced me!

Just finished putting the hitch on my wife's Impreza today, mine goes on my Legacy hopefully next weekend. I'll be ordering the 1up racks tomorrow.


----------

